# Had to post



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

If there is anyone who wants to see an absolutely wicked lesson on how a well honed session player approaches things, check it out. This was the first I've heard of him:


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Dorian2 said:


> If there is anyone who wants to see an absolutely wicked lesson on how a well honed session player approaches things, check it out. This was the first I've heard of him:


He's a monster player. I've watched a bunch of his lessons.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

cboutilier said:


> He's a monster player. I've watched a bunch of his lessons.


Yeah he is. I'm going to check out a number of his videos.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Yes he is great guy.
Check his you tube channel, as well as his videos with our own Pete Thorn. Very interesting

yours truly
Bojan


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Humility...such a fading attribute. I could watch this guy all day. Thanks for posting.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

bigboki said:


> Yes he is great guy.
> Check his you tube channel, as well as his videos with our own Pete Thorn. Very interesting
> 
> yours truly
> Bojan


He also appears with Brett Papa (Papastache) and Marty Schwartz.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

bigboki said:


> Yes he is great guy.
> Check his you tube channel, as well as his videos with our own Pete Thorn. Very interesting
> 
> yours truly
> Bojan


Been and done! I subscribed to Pete Thorn's YouTube channel a while ago. Just found out he's from Edmonton as well. Small world.


----------

